# BMW Motorrad USA Enhances BMW S 1000 RR Rider Support and Contingency Programs in '16



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorrad USA is offering current and prospective racers even greater incentives to compete on its bestselling BMW S 1000 RR superbike this year. More than $1 million in contingency money is available to racers piloting a 2015 or 2016 model year S 1000 RR in several 2016 race series.

"BMW Motorrad's Contingency Program, Rider Support Program, and International Race Trophy reinforce our commitment to supporting privateer BMW motorcycle racers throughout the world," commented Kris Odwarka, Vice President, BMW Motorrad USA.

"This year, we're spreading the wealth beyond podium finishes by rewarding racers who qualify for the start grid and finish in the MotoAmerica series and ASRA Team Challenge," said Odwarka.

"BMW Motorrad is providing riders with all the tools they need to succeed on the racetrack - a class leading liter bike at a substantial savings, with the added incentive of HP Race Parts!" observed Professional Racer Nate Kern, who will serve as a BMW Motorrad Motorsports Advisor at MotoAmerica series races this year.

BMW Motorrad's Contingency Program is managed online via XTRM, which provides real-time distribution and management of contingency money payouts, results tracking and social media marketing. Racers competing on a 2015 or 2016 S 1000 RR can enroll by creating a profile at www.xtrm.com/contingency/bmw to cash in on their performance.

For racers who want to get on board a new 2016 S 1000 RR this year, BMW Motorrad's Rider Support Program offers substantial savings (over $6,800 off the MSRP) on a 2016 BMW S 1000 RR with Race Package and HP Race Power Kit, as well as a monetary rider incentive. Racers holding current licenses for MotoAmerica, WERA National or CCS series races and who have earned top finishes in those series are eligible to apply for the program at their local authorized BMW Motorrad USA dealer.

Racers competing in the MotoAmerica series are also eligible to compete for the BMW Motorrad International Race Trophy. The Race Trophy provides an international platform for racers competing on an S 1000 RR, HP4 or a sidecar with BMW engine, to compete in local races against other riders around the world. The BMW Motorrad International Race Trophy 2016 is comprised of 19 championships that stage 318 races in 23 countries on six continents. The overall winner and the top 15 riders each collect cash winnings as well as a trophy and an invitation to an end-of-the-season celebratory gala. For more information about the BMW Motorrad International Trophy, visit: https://www.bmw-motorrad-motorsport.com/en/overview

The S 1000 RR supersport bike, featured in the 2015 film Mission Impossible - Rogue Nation, was BMW's best-selling model last year.


----------

